# Screen Resolution Hack?



## SYN (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm using a really old dell laptop and the only screen resolution it has is 600x800. Is there any way/program to hack it and get higher resolution?


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nope.  800x600 is probably the maximum resolution of your screen (Not necessarily your video card).  You can't really go higher than 1:1 without having problems like shit being way too small to read.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2008)

SYN said:


> I'm using a really old dell laptop and the only screen resolution it has is 600x800. Is there any way/program to hack it and get higher resolution?


Yes, get mom to buy you a new one.
Don't tell her I said so.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 30, 2008)

Actually theres a program call Powerstrip that I used to tweak my settings to optimize my computer for use on my Philips 24" LCD HDTV.  As long as your video card is supported and you have drivers for your monitor it will allow you to push the resolution, just be careful when tweaking the refresh rate if your monitor doesn't like 75 hertz and you try to force it you could cause damage.....so just don't fool with the refrsh rate too much and you should be able to knock the resolution up a notch....


----------



## SYN (Jun 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Yes, get mom to buy you a new one.
> Don't tell her I said so.



Lol I really do need a new one. But I'd rather tough it out a bit more since this is in pretty good working condition, fast enough, and I can do pretty much everything I need to on it, and get that shiny red Bass I've been eying for months, along with some paints and shit to refinish my old electric guitar. 



maniclion said:


> Actually theres a program call Powerstrip that I used to tweak my settings to optimize my computer for use on my Philips 24" LCD HDTV.  As long as your video card is supported and you have drivers for your monitor it will allow you to push the resolution, just be careful when tweaking the refresh rate if your monitor doesn't like 75 hertz and you try to force it you could cause damage.....so just don't fool with the refrsh rate too much and you should be able to knock the resolution up a notch....




I actually tried out a few programs lastnight and screwed around with some setting and shit. I ended up with 1200 x whatever resolution....only it was like my screen was a 1200 px image in a 900px viewing window and I literally had to like, scroll around the screen to even see my start menue. And whats worse is no matter how many times I restarted, reset settings, etc. It wouldn't go back to 800x6. I finally got it to go back, and am a bit reluctant to try much else. 

Thanks and I will check it out after I have a good long sleep. It's 7:30 am and I've been awake over 34 hours.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 30, 2008)

Told you so


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2008)

SYN said:


> Lol I really do need a new one. But I'd rather tough it out a bit more since this is in pretty good working condition, fast enough, and I can do pretty much everything I need to on it, and get that shiny red Bass I've been eying for months, along with some paints and shit to refinish my old electric guitar.



ha. i was just going to say she's limping by on that to get guitars...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2008)

SYN said:


> I actually tried out a few programs lastnight and screwed around with some setting and shit. I ended up with 1200 x whatever resolution....only it was like my screen was a 1200 px image in a 900px viewing window and I literally had to like, scroll around the screen to even see my start menue.



With TFT your limitation is the screen itself, they aren't crippling the resolution on purpose to tease you. TFT screens have a "native" resolution that they work best at, and cannot go above without an external monitor (with its own limitations) or virtual resolution leading you to scroll around as you noted.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 30, 2008)

SYN stop saying "and shit" at the end of your sentences. your sounding like danny. dont do that to yourself, or to us


----------



## SYN (Jul 1, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> SYN stop saying "and shit" at the end of your sentences. your sounding like danny. dont do that to yourself, or to us



I say and shit a lot. It's probably my favorite thing to say other than Fuck. But at least I spell and type better than him and shit.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2008)

I like virtual resolution on my work monitor, I put all my calculators and winamp in the offscreen areas and then scroll over or down to them when I want to access them and still have my main program filling the window when I'm using it.  I also use a program called Xpandesk which lets you use virtual desktops with their own wallpaper and resolution so my Outlook and Firefox can be at a monitor friendly resolution.  I also have it set to focus certain programs in each desktop so my taskbar isn't cluttered.  This was a feature I fell in love with from using Linux and it works great even at home.  Each desktop has a hotkey set for it so I can switch them quickly.....


----------



## Vieope (Jul 1, 2008)

SYN said:


> I say and shit a lot. It's probably my favorite thing to say other than Fuck.



_Well never user your two favorite things to say in the same sentence.  _


----------



## goob (Jul 1, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _Well never user your two favorite things to say in the same sentence. _


 
..._and lets hope you don't use them to describe your sex life..._


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 1, 2008)

SYN said:


> I say and shit a lot. It's probably my favorite thing to say other than Fuck. But at least I spell and type better than him and shit.



yes, but if our standard is only to be better than danny then civilization as we now know it will quickly come to an end


----------



## maniclion (Jul 1, 2008)

fuck shit, fuck shit, fuck shit!!!!  That's how lousy my day has been so far....I hate days like this!!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> fuck shit, fuck shit, fuck shit!!!!  That's how lousy my day has been so far....I hate days like this!!!!



you need to go jack off. it will release endorphins that will make you feel better.


----------

